# fried frog legs



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

hey fellas I am preparing to  do some buffalo frog legs after the LSU baseball game and hopefully for the 2nd half of the basketball game! q-view coming in a few hours


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds tasty. I'd inject them like Scarbelly wings!


----------



## eman (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds like a winner to me!

Again my phone didn't ring


----------



## moikel (Mar 1, 2014)

You got my attention.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2014)

Love me some Frog Legs!!!

Baseball this time of year?

Bear


----------



## eman (Mar 1, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Love me some Frog Legs!!!
> 
> Baseball this time of year?
> 
> Bear


Yep baseball, LSU is 9 games into the season . 3 game series this weekend w/ yale.

I bet them boys love it here this time of year. right now sunny-  78 degrees w/ 10 mph s. winds.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 1, 2014)

Yale Yeah!   /nudge  see what I did there? /nudge /nudge

Those fresh? Gotta be frozen. I keep seeing Hi Nabor having those on sale in 5lb boxes. If that's them, any good? If not, cause we always caught our own at the camp, where'd ya find 'em already?

GEAUX Tigers!  I saw where USL spanked 'em the other day.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 1, 2014)

Fried frog legs..Yummy..There some biggun's in the deep south..... I like them fried in house of Autry seafood breader along with panko bread crumbs


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2014)

LOL-----This year, Baseball up here might start in July (Maybe), after our 8 feet of snow is gone.

Bear


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

eman said:


> Sounds like a winner to me!
> 
> Again my phone didn't ring


where ya live E


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Yale Yeah!   /nudge  see what I did there? /nudge /nudge
> 
> Those fresh? Gotta be frozen. I keep seeing Hi Nabor having those on sale in 5lb boxes. If that's them, any good? If not, cause we always caught our own at the camp, where'd ya find 'em already?
> 
> GEAUX Tigers!  I saw where USL spanked 'em the other day.


yeah its the 5 pound box from Hi Nabor you got guessed it...first time to use these i will let ya know brother


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

About to switch from miller lite to this for the night












IMG_20140301_173459_179.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Mar 1, 2014


----------



## eman (Mar 1, 2014)

raastros2 said:


> where ya live E


Same town you do.

up towards central


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

eman said:


> Same town you do.
> 
> up towards central


i knew that i was tryin to figure out what part


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

IMG_20140301_173439_934.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Mar 1, 2014


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

IMG_20140301_182756_511.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Mar 1, 2014


















IMG_20140301_182750_888.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Mar 1, 2014


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

IMG_20140301_182737_870.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Mar 1, 2014


















IMG_20140301_180552_482.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Mar 1, 2014


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

IMG_20140301_184921_774.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Mar 1, 2014


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm in.  So what the verdict on the legs?  Look good to me.  I'll be there in a few hours. And since you switched to Malbec, Any beer left?

Brian


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

yes plenty of both left haha


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

there isnt one thing wrong with the 5lb box of frog legs from Hi Nabor at all! just as gamey as catching them wild and as you can see from the only snap shot i got of the legs before they got snatched up they got some pretty big legs in there


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> I'm in.  So what the verdict on the legs?  Look good to me.  I'll be there in a few hours. And since you switched to Malbec, Any beer left?
> 
> Brian


very hot with the addition of the lousiana hot sauce brand of wing sauce with about 3/4 stick melted butter


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 1, 2014)

raastros2 said:


> very hot with the addition of the lousiana hot sauce brand of wing sauce with about 3/4 stick melted butter


Whoa big feller  You live that close to Avery Island and live in B/R and thats the sauce  your using? 

Kidding.

IMHO your using the right one for injecting. But I sure love me some T Sauce. LOL

Brain


----------



## eman (Mar 1, 2014)

Tabasco can get a lil warm for a wing sauce


----------



## moikel (Mar 1, 2014)

Love the the fact that you can buy a 5 pound box of frog legs at the store. They look great. What's a box cost?


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Love the the fact that you can buy a 5 pound box of frog legs at the store. They look great. What's a box cost?


$15


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 1, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Whoa big feller  You live that close to Avery Island and live in B/R and thats the sauce  your using?
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> ...


louisiana hot sauce actually comes from down the road from avery island in new iberia


----------



## moikel (Mar 1, 2014)

raastros2 said:


> $15


That seems like a hell of a good deal from where I am sitting. I think the ones that land here come from Asia I am a bit wary after seeing a TV  show about some of the fish farming operations.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I assume these are American frogs.

I like the idea of doing some thing twice cooked ,poached  in master stock then hard fried with some Asian flavours in the dipping sauce.


----------



## ajbert (Mar 1, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Love me some Frog Legs!!!
> 
> Baseball this time of year?
> 
> Bear


The only thing bigger down here than LSU football is LSU baseball.  I've got a cousin in CO who had no clue that LSU even had a baseball team.  I believe we now have 8 national championships now? 

As to the frog legs...lol...I never even thought of finding them in a grocery store!  We've always gone out and gigged them in the swamp across the road.  Might have to run down to the not so local Hi Neighbor and pick up a box or four as the pic of them looked pretty dang good!

Are the local frogs or did they come from across the Pacific?


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 2, 2014)

Good Morning and happy MARVELOUS MARCH and SENSATIONAL SUNDAY!!!!!

What a fabulous frogs' legs thread to wake up to! (I LOVE frogs' legs)!!!

And how fun that you enjoyed such with a Malbec!

Feel free to come join our "Winos" group, and post photos and pairings like this and share in the fun!!!

(IN FACT, in one of those threads in the WINO group, I think it may have been "Wine Versus Beer" or something like that, there's a "frogs' legs" video of mine even, from back last fall). So feel free to come chime into anything there or start your own threads and share great food-wine pairings you enjoy too!

And meanwhile, this was FANTASTICALLY delicious to begin my day with! Thanks for sharing! Great post!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 2, 2014)

raastros2 said:


> louisiana hot sauce actually comes from down the road from avery island in new iberia


Yup been there . Great place to visit.  People are always amazed how long it takes to make a barrel of tabasco.  And of course the the reason why the  Baton Rough pepper picking tool used. 

But back to those Frog Legs.  OUTSTANDING!  Tough to find in the Dallas area.  

Brian


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 2, 2014)

raastros2 said:


> hey fellas I am preparing to  do some buffalo frog legs after the LSU baseball game and hopefully for the 2nd half of the basketball game! q-view coming in a few hours



raastros,  very nice !  Thumbs Up    Been a while since I had some good frog legs, don't get many opportunities up north here.  Makin me hungry though, them look very tasty !  Well done :drool.      Justin


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 2, 2014)

AJBert said:


> The only thing bigger down here than LSU football is LSU baseball.  I've got a cousin in CO who had no clue that LSU even had a baseball team.  I believe we now have 8 national championships now?
> 
> As to the frog legs...lol...I never even thought of finding them in a grocery store!  We've always gone out and gigged them in the swamp across the road.  Might have to run down to the not so local Hi Neighbor and pick up a box or four as the pic of them looked pretty dang good!
> 
> Are the local frogs or did they come from across the Pacific?


they have both from time to time so make sure to get the one that says domestic


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 2, 2014)

thank you all for the kind words....i always look forward to sharing my adventures on this forum


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 2, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Yup been there . Great place to visit.  People are always amazed how long it take to make a barrel of tobacco.  And of course the the reason why the  Baton Rough pepper picking tool used.
> 
> But back to those Frog Legs.  OUTSTANDING!  Tough to find in the Dallas area.
> 
> Brian


fun fact of the day for non-louisianans: without whiskey there would be never have been tabasco sauce! they use the used barrels to age the peppers in


----------



## foamheart (Mar 2, 2014)

Back when, in Lafayette at the slaughter house which was on Evangeline Thruway as you entered Lafayette (long since gone), they always had fresh frog legs. Really interesting operation. Fraternity parties always involved a big cook with the kegs! And a load of funny stories from that too. LOL

Thanks for reminding me of that!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 2, 2014)

AJBert said:


> The only thing bigger down here than LSU football is LSU baseball.


LOL... reminds me, a friend told me how we'd know that we had a basketball team again, we'd know that coaches name.....LOL Everyone knows Coach Dennis, Coach Les and Coach Paul, but who's that basketball coach?


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 2, 2014)

haha coach jones!


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 2, 2014)

HHHEEERRRSSSS JOHNNIE


----------



## tr00ter (Mar 3, 2014)

Those legs look great!  Tough to find them around here, especially in bulk.  Usually run around $8-9/lb at that.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 3, 2014)

raastros2 said:


> haha coach jones!


Yeah and I probably shouldn't have put Coach Dennis in there, he lost some great state athletes to other schools since he showed up.


----------



## moikel (Mar 4, 2014)

banner_idea_550by275.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 4, 2014






Thought this might be to your taste.Made by what we call "flying winemakers" Aussies who work contract in other countries. It may turn up in your 'hood.

Don't know how it goes with frogs legs!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 5, 2014)

So fun to see the wines from your area Mick - and the neighboring areas, and then your "flying winemakers" too!

Funny, I JUST yesterday read a fabulous story about Whiskey in Tasmania (some Pop and Daughter garage outfit - the "Overeems?") receiving a "liquid-gold" rating and joining the pack of top tier sips worldwide, or something of this sort.

In any event, I didn't mean to hijack or sidetrack this great thread, but am just sharing in the enthusiasm and mention of liquor from places near you...

Here's to fabulous frogs' legs however, and lovely libation, and a Wonderful Wednesday for all!!!!!!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 5, 2014)

If you are going to do something outside the square Tassie is the place.
I don't want to hijack this either I just saw that Rastros2 had a liking for Malbec. Great wine for beef IMO.


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 7, 2014)

Tr00ter said:


> Those legs look great!  Tough to find them around here, especially in bulk.  Usually run around $8-9/lb at that.


thanks man....we can get them at store in a 5 pound box for around $15, i think a 40 pound case is around $60


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 7, 2014)

Moikel said:


> banner_idea_550by275.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man i will defiantly try it when i find it


----------



## moikel (Mar 7, 2014)

Your welcome.Down here we mostly blend malbec with shiraz or cabernet rather than have it as a single variety wine. 

We ship a lot of winemaking talent as well as wine because we have several specialist colleges for wine makers & viticulturists. The youngsters do a few vintages here then head o/s in our off season.I should have paid more attention in science,I could have been lounging around some French/Argentinean vineyard arguing about rugby instead of wearing a suit& living in the city.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If I see something here thats a chance of turning up in the states I will stick a photo in the Wino's group.


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 15, 2014)

grest thanks man


----------

